

Anger explodes at Yahoo Mail redesign disaster: Key functions removed or broken - steamboiler
http://www.zdnet.com/anger-explodes-at-yahoo-mail-redesign-disaster-key-functions-removed-or-broken-7000021911/

======
mattkrea
Better article: "Millions of people still using Yahoo mail."

~~~
pjc50
Well, why not? It's such a hassle to change your email address once you've
used it for a few years, and you have so many accounts tied to it that you've
forgotten them all.

I'm very glad I've got my own domain which I use for email, and have done for
14 years now.

~~~
mattkrea
I actually just switched over to this method. The process of switching all of
my accounts want rather painless actually--I was very happy to see that.

------
jayflux
People still use Yahoo Mail?

